# which exhaust setup for turbo 1.6



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm going to get a custom turbo setup made in about month but i was wondering about my exhaust setup, it's stocl right now, i know i need a 2.5in inlet so should i get a custom cat-back setup or get the stromung set-up that Project 200sx has. I plan on getting the Apexi N1 Turbo muffler to go with the exhaust system.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u dont necessarily need a 2.5, but bigger is better for exhaust systems on a turbo car.....space and $ are usually why people go with 2.5.

i recently built an exhaust for my b14, ill post pics later


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here are some pics
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=22788


----------

